# One of my old boats......



## marty92xrd (Oct 6, 2011)

I know some here have seen these before but it may be some new material for others. Here are some pictures of the first Ballistic we put together. Its a 1752 .080 hull (built by Legend Craft), then we rigged the boat from one end to the other. I also had a TON of hours in polishing it. Its still one of my favorite boats I have ever had, and I sure do miss that motor!!! 

This was the first time we put it in the water. It had a 90/65 on it at this point...

















After I put the 225 ProMax on it...










Pic of me and a friend in Missouri on the Gasconade River. It was COOOOLD, 18 degrees when we took off, but I sure do love it up there and had to wet a hook on it!










I kept it about a year and had a blast with it. After selling it, we put the one together that I have now. I will post some pictures of it later. I enjoy putting these things together and coming up with new ideas for them as much as anything.


----------



## Kevin Turner (Oct 6, 2011)

Very nice! Reminds me of some of my earlier rigs. Well, less the polish part


----------



## Skeeter814 (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm sure it's very satisfying enjoying a boat that you built yourself. I especially like the matching cooler


----------



## Seth (Oct 6, 2011)

I can't imagine how that thing ran with a 225 on the back! What did that thing top out at?


----------



## fender66 (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice rig.

I still have my 1756 that had a ProMax 225 on it....but then it blew up. Now I have a 1756 without a motor. Miss that thing....but it will come back to me someday....hopefully.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## moelkhuntr (Oct 6, 2011)

Very nice boat indeed!!! Like the color theme you have but guess I have a close twin to it except with an E-TEC. I like the Xterminators also with the high back transom and diamond plate.


----------



## marty92xrd (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments! It was really a fun boat to put together. One of the few times I had a gps in the boat, it did hit 60 going down river. It would run 55ish any day of the week, turning around 6,000 rpm's.


----------

